# Shareef Abdur-Rahim?



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

He isn't going to be a Net officially now. So what do you think our chances are to get him? Would he be a good fit?


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> He isn't going to be a Net officially now. So what do you think our chances are to get him? Would he be a good fit?



I think it would be worth while to persue.


----------



## godampokeman (Jul 27, 2005)

Reef would fit in nice with the suns, he has never been capable of making a team successful as a number one guy, but he would be a great backup for Amare and Kurt. Maybe the Suns can swing a sign and trade for Joe Johnson.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

He's a loser. He has not made not one team better he has played on. I do not want him here.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

ohhhh Sareef can be awsome... think about it... he can fill every kind of lineup at the 4 position... he can run, a can score in the post, he can rebound and add some toughness and experience


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sedd said:


> He's a loser. He has not made not one team better he has played on. I do not want him here.



He's not a loser. He just has NEVER played on a good team. The Vancuver Grizzlies, Atlanta Hawks, and Portland Jailblazers. I feel for him....... sort of.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

pull a three way somehow with him coming here, JJ going to the hawks and figure something else out...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Sedd said:


> He's a loser. He has not made not one team better he has played on. I do not want him here.


Me too!! haha..


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 31, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Me too!! haha..


 *Yea hopefully he can land hear or with the Miami Heat?*


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

I donno guys. A lot of teams want him. Like 5 teams. He can ethier pick championship teams or he can pick a team where he have alot of touches


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 31, 2005)

James_Posey said:


> I donno guys. A lot of teams want him. Like 5 teams. He can ethier pick championship teams or he can pick a team where he have alot of touches


 *We have seen this before, he gets traded or signed to a bad team and leaves. If he is smart he will land with a good team and stay?*


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I thought the same thing of Jim Jackson (cancer, doesn't win), but he came in and helped PHX win a lot of games. I would be willing to give SAR a shot.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

He'll be a King today.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Sedd said:


> He'll be a King today.


That is probably the most realistic option at this point. With a lineup of Bibby-Wells-Peja-SAR-Miller they could give us a run for the Pacific this year (probably the only team that could do so). That is if everyone in Sac gets along and stays healthy (which seems difficult for Miller to do).


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Don't worry, they won't win anything. Remember, the second anyone, especially Peja on the Kings feels the slight bit of pressure/crunch time, they choke.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

True. Peja does tend to crumble come crunch time, especially in the playoffs.


----------

